# Mobile Home Joys



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

fun stuff


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I sure don't miss that kind of work!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

they get that thing out of a dumpster?????


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

,,,


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Re-purposed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

One of my rules is I do NOT work on mobile homes other than a secondary line, stool and what not.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Was it fun extracting a 22" wide W/H out of a 21" wide door frame?.....:cursing::vs_cry:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

One place I don't miss working on was a section 8 apt complex where the three bedroom units had an Apollo heater shoved in a closet. Even with ripping the door frame off I had to dent the sides, top and bottom to get the original out.... then re-invent the wheel to put a tall State in it's place. I Don't know how they've never been sued, once I set the temp the maint. guy would come in and set the temp to max! I can hold a pipe and solder, but I couldn't hold my hand under the hot water in this place.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The W/H looks beat up, how about the plumber?........:vs_laugh:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Those Sand Hog water heaters lasted forever. I've pulled more 25 year old and older ones out. That was a crappy install but hell, the heater lasted. How old was it? Looks like its from the 80s.


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

here's what you get for 250,.... it just has a couple of dents


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> I sure don't miss that kind of work!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


No mobile homes in my area, thank goodness. I don't miss that work either.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just did the same thing with a 40 gal gas rheem heater two months ago for some friends had to strip off the door trim and still fight to get it into the compartment,
notice they insulate the cold water pvc to prevent freezing but not the hot water pipes ?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We Unfortunatly do mobile home work. I effin hate being sent there for this exact reason. At least it wasn't laying on its side under the trailer, I've seen that.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

That is pretty sweet


I used to work on them a long time ago but gave it up because the customer would always LIE to us over the phone about how easy the installation would be... 
We would go out to the home to find that the water heater had a water manifold installed in front of it which you would have to cut out and re-plumb
the whole home for free.... and it had been leaking so long into underneath the trailer that it was sunk into the rotten floor and about to sink further down when we touch it.... 

We would just cry foul and walk away

Usually we have found most of the time the places were also filthy


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Worst part of mobile home work is trying to get paid for it.


----------



## lijhvz23 (Sep 12, 2015)

...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Where is the original poster's replies?

No follow up?


----------



## nqizq23 (Sep 11, 2015)

...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Worst part of mobile home work is trying to get paid for it.


They're in a mobile home for a reason.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> That is pretty sweet
> 
> 
> I used to work on them a long time ago but gave it up because the customer would always LIE to us over the phone about how easy the installation would be...
> ...


Why would you replumb the mobile home for free if the manifold had to be removed? I'm not following.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Where is the original poster's replies?
> 
> No follow up?


what



Best Darn Sewer said:


> Why would you replumb the mobile home for free if the manifold had to be removed? I'm not following.


That's old school thinking that their piping mess is our fault. My mobile water heater? They paid lots for it....the park owner is a regular, but I got paid well for my time.


----------

